# Q for anyone with a 5 gal Betta tank.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I just picked up a 5 gallon tank tonight that I will be using for my Betta.

I was wondering if you run a filter for it how often and how much do you change your water...

...or if you dont run a filter how often and how much water do you change?

thanks


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a 5 gallon betta tank, its pretty easy to mantain i vacuum 20% of the water out about every 2 weeks and its doing fine.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, i have a 5G with a male betta and 2 corys. 
I usually vaccume it out once a week, and keep the filter on low. bettas dont like current, believe it or not.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you have a filter on your tank Hamm? Also do you have anything else besides the betta in your tank?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Please add a filter to there tank if your just getting one. Bettas are fish too and need filtration. If you dont like the current get an azoo palm filter.

They can breathe oxygen using theyre labyrinth organ but they still need good water quality like any other fish. I dont know if it's just me but when my filters are off for a while the water becomes a little stagnant.

If for some reason you cant have a filter than do a lot of water changes.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Whisper makes a nice internal filter for small tanks, I use them myself, they do really well. However that being said, if all your keeping in the 5 gallon tank is a single betta then really filtration isn't necessary, although you will need to keep up with a weekly water change with or without the filter.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I like my little whisper filter thats for 1-3 gallons. I also bought the 10i and put it in a 5 gallon and it was too much current for my betta (not adjustable of course) tho my guppies don't seem to mind it. I got the little 1-3 gallon one from Walmart. They only had one and I havent seen another anywhere else local to me.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have around 3-5g bowl as u will and with weekly cleanings the water does not go stagnant and he is blowing bubbles like mad


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Most of the betta bowls and stuff I see are nasty. You guys probably take way better care than most people do.

I was just saying if you can get a filter do it. My betta looked so much better when I did.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

> he is blowing bubbles like mad


Lexus, i think your betta is making a bubblenest. you might like to get him a mate, but only for spawning


----------

